# The color of Tren



## one2lift (Nov 5, 2012)

Have two vials of Tren Ace. Both from what I believed to be a reputable supplier. (received separately)  But I am concerned about the light color on the vial on the right. Lot numbers are the same. Manufacture's are the same  (AccordoRx) I just don't understand the difference....any thoughts?


----------



## Bout2getReal (Nov 5, 2012)

I dont know about that particular source so i will speak in general. I have seen Tren from a light honey color to an almost reddish dark amber. It depends on how they made it and the filtration process and how it was cooked. Sometimes Tren A comes out a little cloudy too which people sometimes freak out about and sometimes gear crashes which can also determine what it looks like. If you are confident in your source i wouldnt worry about it but send them an email or however you contact them with your concern. Any reputable source should address your concern.


----------



## one2lift (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks PitCrew,, will do......


----------



## Roaddkingg (Nov 5, 2012)

I have several bottles of tren myself and both are from the same source and one is darker than the others.
As was mentioned above just may depend on the filtration.
I trust all of mine is good.


----------



## Wrekem (Nov 5, 2012)

yeah as said above contact the source. all the tren ace ive ever had was light honey color like the one on the right...the five bottles of tren enan. i have looks amberish like the vial on the left. its possible they may have labeled the ester incorrectly? who knows, just have to ask them about it.


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 5, 2012)

take the light on first, if you get sides you know its tren. The reason why I said take the lighter one first is because if you take the dark one then go into the lighter one you may fuck up your cycle. If the lighter one is not GTG then you still are in good enough time to contact them and get it resolved.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 5, 2012)

It's more than a color difference.
 I see two labels that are quite different in appearance.
The vials have different color flip tops. 
None of the above mentioned means something is wrong. 
It's possible they forgot to change the lot number when they changed labels for a new batch.
The software they're using could have defaulted back to the old lot number.
Most of the labs are using PCs and inkjet or laser printers to create their labels.
Maybe the label change happened in mid-lot.
As the others have stated, contacting your source for an explanation is your best bet.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Nov 5, 2012)

the light color vial is not tren.


----------



## FordFan (Nov 6, 2012)

Tren can be diff colors. It's dependent on the raws and heat used.  Some tren can appear slightly darker than test.  Some can be almost a "rust" color. Both are very potent.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 6, 2012)

all the tren ace i have used and was good was red amber color like the one you got on the left but mine where even darker red amber color.


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 7, 2012)

ive seen light and dark tren, a lot of it has to do with how much heat was applied during the brew process, i believe if too much heat is used, it oxidizes and makes it darker.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 7, 2012)

real interested.


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 8, 2012)

endurance724 said:


> ive seen light and dark tren, a lot of it has to do with how much heat was applied during the brew process, i believe if too much heat is used, it oxidizes and makes it darker.



^^^ This very true.Mostly relates directly to how much heat was used and has little to do with filtering at all.I have seen from honey colored to almost red.Both can be very potent.As above I would lean more towards the lighter. Also poster above noticed that jugs are from two different batches which is correct.Luck-OD


----------

